# Ruddys and buffleheads



## GSURugger (Dec 13, 2014)

Killed a few.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 13, 2014)

Love it man, congrats


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 13, 2014)

Good grief! Seven canvasbacks?!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 13, 2014)

Good hunt Rugger!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 13, 2014)

jay sullivent said:


> good grief! Seven canvasbacks?!



8..


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 13, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> 8..



You had success so you must have been doing something illegal.........


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 13, 2014)

Very nice by the way.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Great pic Joel!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 13, 2014)

Duuude. Sweeeet.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 14, 2014)

Now thats a good looking boat .... Nice


----------



## andyparm (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm glad someone is killing some ducks. It's sad down here on the coast...Congrats!!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats!
I dont even know what a duck looks like these days.  2 weeks ago there were over 75 woodies roosting in my pond,  2 nights ago.....  none.


----------



## BRADL (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 14, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Congrats!
> I dont even know what a duck looks like these days.  2 weeks ago there were over 75 woodies roosting in my pond,  2 nights ago.....  none.



Glad im not the only one two weeks ago we were seeing groups of 100-200 on big water up here saturday we seen 10 birds.


----------



## swamprat93 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice bull ruddys


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 14, 2014)

swamprat93 said:


> Nice bull ruddys



Had a couple beautiful drake coots we just couldn't seal the deal on.


----------



## Hamby13 (Dec 14, 2014)

That's awesome man, buddy of mine said they had a big flock they're hunting next weekend across the line


----------



## t bird (Dec 14, 2014)

Trophy redheads too!! Congrats.


----------



## tcoker (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 15, 2014)

Excellent hunt, congrats!


----------



## HuntFishLive (Dec 15, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> 8..



So you had 8 people hunting that morning?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> So you had 8 people hunting that morning?





Are you implying what it sounds like you are?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> So you had 8 people hunting that morning?



*afternoon

Nope it was just me, and I had just dumped 50 lbs of corn in the (~12-ft deep) water.  I even used the corn sack as a facemask.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Dec 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you implying what it sounds like you are?



I'm not too sure, title says Ruddy's and buffleheads but majority of the picture is canvasbacks?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2014)

But to answer a stupid question with a sensible answer, not initially, 3 and myself found some birds and gave it a shot; after we finished with our 4 in short order I gave our friends ,(4 persons) whom were hunting about a mile or so away, the old jingle-jangle on the cellular telephone and instructed them to board their watercraft, crank the motor, and proceed to our location so that they might have the chance to harvest one of these majestic feathered beasts.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 15, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> But to answer a stupid question with a sensible answer, not initially, 3 and myself found some birds and gave it a shot; after we finished with our 4 in short order I gave our friends ,(4 persons) whom were hunting about a mile or so away, the old jingle-jangle on the cellular telephone and instructed them to board their watercraft, crank the motor, and proceed to our location so that they might have the chance to harvest one of these majestic feathered beasts.



Nice!
That's a good example of having your buddies backs on a hunt.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> But to answer a stupid question with a sensible answer, not initially, 3 and myself found some birds and gave it a shot; after we finished with our 4 in short order I gave our friends ,(4 persons) whom were hunting about a mile or so away, the old jingle-jangle on the cellular telephone and instructed them to board their watercraft, crank the motor, and proceed to our location so that they might have the chance to harvest one of these majestic feathered beasts.


LOL

Good hunt man.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 15, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> *afternoon
> 
> Nope it was just me, and I had just dumped 50 lbs of corn in the (~12-ft deep) water.  I even used the corn sack as a facemask.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2014)

The day before, I got to watch my 1yr old pup chase (crippled) and retrieve his first can.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 15, 2014)

The man said Jingle-jangle....


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 16, 2014)

Good hunt Joel, nice Gadwall in the pup picture.  Nice looking pup too.


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 25, 2014)

I seen y'all out there in lay out boat....we got ticket doing same thing running up ducks..  .


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 25, 2014)

andyparm said:


> I'm glad someone is killing some ducks. It's sad down here on the coast...Congrats!!


been way to warm. All I have I seen are lawn darts


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 26, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> I seen y'all out there in lay out boat....we got ticket doing same thing running up ducks..  .



Not sure what you're speaking of. Kid was in a layout, these died off the bank.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 26, 2014)

I haven't killed a duck all season and need to be pointed in the right direction. 

Where was this?  I'm not asking for your spot but can you pm me the coordinates?  Thanks in advance.


----------

